# How to flatten stomach and internal digestive system



## John Ziegler (Jul 15, 2017)

Was thinking about going on a probiotic or apple cider vinegar type of thing to try and clean out some of the digestive system to try and flatten out the stomach and things behind the abdomenal muscles

Anybody have any experience doing it or know good ways of cleaning the digestive system ?

Not necessarily one of the fast 3 day things but something I can do on a daily basis but either way you know of will be appreciated to hear


----------



## BRICKS (Jul 15, 2017)

You can do it in 1 hour Z.  1 bottle miralax, 1 quart Gatorade.  Mix that up and drink it over 1 hour.  You'll be cleaned out...garunteed.

It's what we use here for prep for colonoscopy.

Important:  stay close to the toilet.


----------



## BigSwolePump (Jul 15, 2017)

BRICKS said:


> You can do it in 1 hour Z.  1 bottle miralax, 1 quart Gatorade.  Mix that up and drink it over 1 hour.  You'll be cleaned out...garunteed.
> 
> It's what we use here for prep for colonoscopy.
> 
> Important:  stay close to the toilet.


 Do this and do a video vlog about it.


----------



## StillKickin (Jul 15, 2017)

BRICKS said:


> You can do it in 1 hour Z.  1 bottle miralax, 1 quart Gatorade.  Mix that up and drink it over 1 hour.  You'll be cleaned out...garunteed.
> 
> It's what we use here for prep for colonoscopy.
> 
> Important:  stay close to the toilet.




I can vouch for this Z. Everything he's saying. From how fast it is to staying near your home base buddy.
Aannddd that is all I have to say about that story.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jul 15, 2017)

Nothing will flatten a stomach beside time spent dieting and doing cardio .If the food your eating isn't making u lean while adding muscle u gotta adjust it.If you wanna look a certain way it's 90% how u eat


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jul 15, 2017)

All them potions are for women and fags ..cardio and diet old school


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jul 15, 2017)

If u ever do get a colonic u should make a video


----------



## PFM (Jul 15, 2017)

Sure do the 'quick fix' and go back to your less than diet, right back where you started with a load of laundry and a toilet to clean.

Better yet retrain your gut. Eat when you're hungry, eat good fiber ie: vegetables, grains, nuts and drink plenty of plain water. Do not eat after dinner and go for a walk or bicycle ride after dinner to keep it moving improving *Peristalsis.*

Arnold used a technique he called vacuuming. Exhale completely and pull your belly button in as though to touch your spine and hold for 10, then 20 and work your way up. No shit your pants miracle here, just an exercise that over time will develop those muscles and help flatten you out.


----------



## Seeker (Jul 15, 2017)

Oh those colonoscopies. They scare me lol. Zeig if you're looking to improve your digestive system the old fashion way on a day to day basis as you commented then I suggest, on a daily basis, you start eating high fibrous fruits and vegetables, drink lots of pure clean water, yeah maybe take a good probiotic, and eat some fermented foods like yogurts and kefir. Sounds like fun huh? Well that's what should help.


----------



## ReconMarine (Jul 15, 2017)

Hey Zig, I am in that process right now.  I'm not doing cleanses, but intermittent fasting.  I lot of my issue, I don't want to project on you but you know... is visceral fat.  Under the stomach muscles around the organs.  I personally think a lot of it is due to eating too many processed foods.  Think about how your grandparents ate compared to how we eat.  Almost all of the foods we eat are processed.  Wheat and corn, which is in almost everything is killing us.  It is all GMO/roundup ready.  It has been shown to fack with our estrogen levels causing us to hold on to belly fat. Also, all the women pissing all of that estrogen from birth control into the water supply.  I took environmental microbiology in college under a real Russian scientist named Bartovski.  He really opened my eyes to what we drink in the water supply.  Fluoride and Chlorine both compete with Iodine for space in your thyroid (along with bromine they are the closest on the periodic table).  Add to that that most of us are iodine deficient and we are facking up our thyroid/pituitary/adrenals, throwing our levels out of balance.  Result, on average we have lower test levels than our grandfathers did at the same age.

I switched to a more plant based diet.  I still eat plenty of meat, but I have upped the fresh vegetable intake.  Today I had fresh turnips, black-eyed peas and venison.  I eat during 8 hours of the day and fast for the other 16.  I do a drink twice a day with 2 tablespoons of organic apple cider vinegar, 1 tblsp of lemon juice, a little cranberry, and 4 drops of Lugol's iodine.  I'm just saying, I feel much better.  I don't have enough posts to put links in yet, but you tube is your friend on this one.

the apple cider vinegar is good for you.  Along with changing my diet I have lost around 15 pounds in 6 weeks.  I just hit below 240lbs at 6 feet in the last couple of days.  Most noticeable around my stomach.

It definitely wont't hurt you to try it bro.


----------



## IHI (Jul 16, 2017)

BRICKS said:


> You can do it in 1 hour Z.  1 bottle miralax, 1 quart Gatorade.  Mix that up and drink it over 1 hour.  You'll be cleaned out...garunteed.
> 
> It's what we use here for prep for colonoscopy.
> 
> Important:  stay close to the toilet.



Your evil lmao


----------



## Youngblood1984 (Jul 16, 2017)

A guy at work did the vinager thing and damn he lost some serious weight I thought he was sick or something that's how.much he lost. He looks great now.and is starting a new work out plan ... That's really all I can say about it but definitely impressed by his results


----------



## IHI (Jul 16, 2017)

Find a doc to prescribe phentermine, and a 400 calorie/day. I lost 40lbs in a month doing that shit, but ended up in ER with severe dehydration that they had nurses literally squeezing 7 bags of saline into me in one hour to bring me back from the brink (my fault cuz it was hot in the factory that day and i wasnt drinking my 2 bottles of water per hour)

body rehydration from being so low i was limp and blacked out yet could hear people talking around me and yet had zero control of my body is the most painful experience drug out through the entire night ive ever experienced. After those 7 bags were pushed in me i was 100% normal as heck (was weird), but that night was miserable.

bright side, i lost the 40lbs id put on going from owning/working my construction business to sitting on a forktruck all day...but due to own stupidy it almost killed me.

if you used that with a proper diet so you never have a craving for food while dropping weight, itd be a powerful combination. I get "hangry" like a mofo, so if i have to go 3-4hrs without food i turn into a complete and angry dickhead  so the complete elimination of any hunger pangs was a good thing for me...the extreme calorie deficit was not...live and learn, and have 3 buds using it now actually...doing a proper diet plan and achieving amazing results


----------



## Muffy (Jul 17, 2017)

If you having digestive issues and experiencing bloat and gas after each meal I would suggest taking probiotics daily and a digestive enzyme each meal (therapeutic doses). You may also want to try out some herbal teas such as Chaga Root...Fennel or even better...Casacara Sagrada with Mulin  (will clean you out real good)....or you can also try adding some Kiefer in your diet....Kiefer water (tastes amazing) and/or yogurt....this will put that good gut bacteria in and make things more balanced.  You may also need to change your diet if you are having sensitivities to certain foods (ie - gluten...dairy)


----------

